# All Italian! 'Super Sod' Day....(Soppressa)



## indaswamp (Jan 28, 2022)

This is a very quaint video I found on youtube of an elderly family tradition making salami 'the old way'. If you're Italian-you'll get it....enjoy!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 28, 2022)

I'm Greek. . .But I get it!

A picture of Jesus hanging on the wall, Freezer door tied closed, 3 generations of Italians, wine, food, and making stuffed Soppressata!

God,  I love these people!

God Bless them,

John


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 28, 2022)

I loved it! Brought me back to my childhood when my Noni was teaching my Irish mama how to cook Italian. I cook a lot of Italian, all of it learned from my Mama. Noni was a unbelievable cook and a pretty darned good teacher. I paid attention in Mama's kitchen, of course I was her favorite. My sisters got married and moved out, their husbands suffer, now they come to me for advice and recipes. RAY


----------



## Sven Svensson (Jan 28, 2022)

Absolutely charming. What a delightful family. Swedes do the same thing, in the basement, but with way less spice and talking and flavor. I miss the family potatis korv parties.

And where is Part 2? Now that you hooked me I want to see Part 2!


----------



## BandCollector (Jan 28, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> I loved it! Brought me back to my childhood when my Noni was teaching my Irish mama how to cook Italian. I cook a lot of Italian, all of it learned from my Mama. Noni was a unbelievable cook and a pretty darned good teacher. I paid attention in Mama's kitchen, of course I was her favorite. My sisters got married and moved out, their husbands suffer, now they come to me for advice and recipes. RAY


Ray,  

isn't it nice to be to be wanted!!

Keep being helpful my friend.  I'm sure they appreciate you. . . I know I do!

John


----------



## TNJAKE (Jan 28, 2022)

Fun video thanks for sharing. Old Italian women cracked me up from beginning to end lol


----------



## mneeley490 (Jan 28, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> And where is Part 2? Now that you hooked me I want to see Part 2!


Yes, would have been nice to see what they did with the chubs, after they put them in a box?


----------



## Wurstmeister (Jan 28, 2022)

Thanks for the memories of my Italian friends I grew up.  BTW - to help with the soppressa, we need a video on Italian family wine making! 
John


----------



## sawhorseray (Jan 29, 2022)

BandCollector said:


> Ray,  isn't it nice to be to be wanted!! Keep being helpful my friend.  I'm sure they appreciate you. . . I know I do!
> John



Thanks John. Or as my Noni used to say, God bless you too much! RAY


----------



## forktender (Jan 29, 2022)

Amazing flashbacks to my childhood, in my great Nona's basement kitchen, where we had Sunday dinner every week for years and years. You didn't miss church or Sunday dinners unless you were deathly ill or dead, or Noni would put a hex on you. This is how my family made sausage, none of these grams of this or that, it was handfuls or  palmfuls, or jars full types of measurements. Their curing chamber was the root cellar or a closet, and nobody ever died or got sick from eating it. The stuff people go through today to make cured meats baffles my mind, I just don't see a need for all the crap they add to their food and how they handle the curing stages.

Thank you very much for posting this, I'm forwarding it to my Mother and Auntie's, they will for sure get a kick out of it.

Thanks again.
Dan.


----------



## forktender (Jan 29, 2022)

mneeley490 said:


> Yes, would have been nice to see what they did with the chubs, after they put them in a box?


They more than likely hung them in a cellar or closet, nothing fancy.


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 29, 2022)

forktender said:


> This is how my family made sausage, none of these grams of this or that, it was handfuls or palmfuls, or jars full types of measurements.


The Salt comes out to 2.75%... The pepper paste works out to 3.5%. I have a jar of pepper paste and a 1qt. jar holds about a kilo. Have not done the red pepper yet, but it's 6 heaping TBSPS. per 60#, or 1 per 10#.


----------



## forktender (Jan 30, 2022)

My family used a mixture of Calabrian chili's and red bell peppers that my Gramp's grew every year, it was pretty spicy right out of the jar but once mixed in with the meat or in sauces it was just enough heat to let you know it was there. LOL!!!
I loved that video, it was a complete flashback to my family get togethers, Gramp's made his own DEGO Red wine at stored it in those big gallon jugs, my brothers and me would sneak into the root cellar and eat cured meats and drink his wine when we were kids. LOL!!!


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 30, 2022)

Thanks for sharing that vid IDS, like others it brings back memories.


indaswamp said:


> The Salt comes out to 2.75%.


wasn't it a pound of salt to 60 pounds? I figured it to 1.67%, but yours sounds much safer!


----------



## indaswamp (Jan 30, 2022)

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for sharing that vid IDS, like others it brings back memories.
> 
> wasn't it a pound of salt to 60 pounds? I figured it to 1.67%, but yours sounds much safer!


...a box of salt...1# 10oz. or 737grams...


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 30, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ...a box of salt...1# 10oz. or 737grams...


thanks for that. I thought a box was 1 pound.


----------

